# water lilly



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Michael for this plant, this afternoon I went to check my pond and I found this:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Beaware of what Michael didn't tell you.

He gave me the exact same lily. It bloomed with the same flower one sunny day.

Then my new born kittens came close to the pond the horrible plant produced a lound screeching sound then the stem grew long and it reached and snatched all my cute kittens! When I called Michael he laughed with what seemed to be an unending echoing laughter. I still hear it.

Just warning you about the type of person that Michael is...


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

niko said:


> Beaware of what Michael didn't tell you.
> 
> He gave me the exact same lily. It bloomed with the same flower one sunny day.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, you are lucky I didn't give you one big enough to eat dogs.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael said:


> Niko, you are lucky I didn't give you one big enough to eat dogs.


LOL!! That would have hit a little too close to home!


----------

